# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  FAKE NORMA HELLA"S

## limelight

Had SRCS test these they are FAKE! Substances unknown!!

----------


## limelight

Report!!!

----------


## coaltrain

bump.

----------


## Benches505

That is so wrong! Did you talk this over with your source? I would rather be scammed for a few $$ than sent some bunk gear.

----------


## limelight

Yes, he refunded my money!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Those are very poor fakes. Exp 2008. They just must of hit the market. Croatian fakers. It has Propionate not Nandrolone .

----------


## Seajackal

I think you're right PowerBB about the Croatian fakes but I think that
the lab result says they contain nothing but plain oil on them!!!!

----------


## david beads

yet another poorly done fake of norma hellas

----------


## pudzianowsky

i read a thread of yours in body of science and you said your norma decas came froma source in south america. strange thing i got the same lot number on my norma hellas and also got from a source in peru in south america. 

Do you know his name? mines are really similar to you except they got the blue norma hellas s.a. stamped on the glass.

 :Evil2:

----------


## alan83

Hi guys, I'm from the uk and have been using Norma Hellas Nandrolone Decanoate for some time. I have looked at the pics of the fakes. There is a few differences between them and mine. Firstly the label is slightly different. Secondly the glass has a Norma Hellas logo printed in red ink. As far as I know mine came from Greece which would make sense as the price sticker is still on it and is in euros. It also has the address of the company based in athens. I'll try to get some pics up here of them. I really hope mine are not fakes but I dont think they are as I have seen good results whilst using it.

----------

